# What is a Breeding Stock Paint?



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

"Breeding Stock Paint" is the old term used by the American Paint Horse Association-- the more recent term used by the APHA is "Solid Paint Bred". These are horses who were bred to be Paints but don't exhibit enough white to qualify for regular/full Paint papers. They might have some Paint color traits and might have the genetics to produce more colorfully marked foals, but they themselves just don't have enough white expressing to meet the minimum Paint markings requirements. 

They also cannot be shown with the fully registered Paints at Paint shows-- they have seperate classes for them, but these classes are small to nonexistent at many local Paint shows.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh. Thank you very much!


----------

